# Owning a hand gun in Mexico



## ManHammer (Sep 17, 2012)

I was under the impression that it was illegal for Americans to posses a firearm in Mexico even if you have TR/PR status. With that said, I just had two conversations where I was told I was incorrect. Basically both said you cannot own a gun that use certain types of ammo (the types of ammo military or police own). Can anyone point me to a source on-line or now if this is accurate? Thank you!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

ManHammer said:


> I was under the impression that it was illegal for Americans to posses a firearm in Mexico even if you have TR/PR status. With that said, I just had two conversations where I was told I was incorrect. Basically both said you cannot own a gun that use certain types of ammo (the types of ammo military or police own). Can anyone point me to a source on-line or now if this is accurate? Thank you!


You can own firearms in Mexico but you need a permit. You also need a permit to transport a firearm. There are restrictions of the type of firearm. SEDENA (Secretaría de la Defensa Nacional) is the agency responsible for issuing permits.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Our old friend Rolly Brook had a wonderful site still online after his passing, what he wrote in 2012 I believe is still correct, read it here:

Owning a Gun in México


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Try site:
rollybrook.com


----------



## LMtortugas (Aug 23, 2013)

ManHammer said:


> I was under the impression that it was illegal for Americans to posses a firearm in Mexico even if you have TR/PR status. With that said, I just had two conversations where I was told I was incorrect. Basically both said you cannot own a gun that use certain types of ammo (the types of ammo military or police own). Can anyone point me to a source on-line or now if this is accurate? Thank you!





chicois8 said:


> Our old friend Rolly Brook had a wonderful site still online after his passing, what he wrote in 2012 I believe is still correct, read it here:
> 
> Owning a Gun in México


This resource puts forward a concise comprehensive overview of gun ownership in Mexico. No pistol larger than a 38 or a shot gun barrel shorter than 25 inches. I researched importing permanently my eligible firearms but concluded the ambiguity and risk outweigh any benefit. One can legally purchase in Mexico but house rules regarding possession, carry, etc. are rigid.


----------

